# Shower head drop ear elbow - placement



## Jaxx (Dec 6, 2011)

Could you please aid me in determining proper placement for a shower head drop ear elbow fitting?

I'm clear on height from FF (common range seems to be 70-80") but what about depth of the fitting? 
I will be using a liquid waterproofing membrane. A drop ear elbow by itself is too short to be placed so that it sticks though Wonderboard, so I can't apply membrane against it. Would I have to install the shower arm prior to waterproofing so that the membrane can attach and seal it?

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The drop ear is usually 1 1/2" back from the face of the stud---the shower arm does not need to be water sealed --at that height no water will reach it----

if you are building a steam shower--Schluter does make seals---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

As long as it sits someplace behind the face of the tile board your good.
Should be inserting a pipe nipple and a cap into it before installing the board to make sure it lines up, keeps trash or waterproofing out of it.
Plus if someone happens to turn the water on by accident it keeps you from getting a premature shower.


----------

